# the beginning



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Greetings Frenchy....I just spent sometime this evening in some web site that is a group of haunters from Ontario....really nice haunts. Good luck on the building & we'll be waiting for the photos.

Muf

PS think it was "Ontario Home Haunts"


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

hi Muf yes it must have been the ontario home haunt 
Thanks i am gonna need luck and more than 24 h a day for sure lol with the gardening season starting i am gonna be a busy bee this year .


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

This last season we built a small cemetery......fence panels, the gates , 2 large pillars to fasten the gates to, and 4 small pillars for each corner. This season we are expanding the cemetery so we have more fence panels to build & more pillars. Its a chore doin this & for us too the weather had to coporate.

Right now he has my arch to go over the gates that says "Collinwood Cemetery"......its sittin under a tarp cause its been raining. Hard to believe we only have a few months before Halloween will be here.

Muf


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Hope to see some pics soon ... sounds great


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

me too can't wait to see the final result as usual it will be fantastic


----------

